# Breakthrough Spanish



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Bit of a long shot this but - 
As I'm off to Tenerife in a few weeks I thought I'd brush up on my Spanish (well start again really  ). I found an old book of my sons, Breakthrough Spanish, the complete introductory course by Sandra Truscott and Jose Escribano (Ed Brian Hill), the book's very good but would be better with the accompanying cd/cassette.
So wondered if anyone may have one they didn't need?

We are hoping to have an extended Spain trip next year so plan on getting a reasonable grasp of the language by then. May also do a course whilst in Spain, anyone done one? Or can reccomend one.
Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Sorry I can't help you with the cassette but!

I get by with this ..Lo siento, no hablo español, ¿habla usted Inglés. gracias,


And.. puedo haveto cervezas plese..

Works for me :wink: . along with a lot of hand gesturing.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


ray.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> And.. puedo haveto cervezas plese..quote]
> 
> That's the one I must remember


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for lesson number one, that's a great start. I'm sure you do a lot of 'hand gesturing'.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I can recommend Pimsleur Courses. They are all aural, repetitive and excellent. 

I have borrowed them from the library then copied them to my and then to USB which I can listen to on my radio while driving in the country. I have ones for French, German, Spanish and Italian. 

They do a short course of 8 x 20 minute lessons and also longer advanced courses.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Try your local library and see if they have a copy of the Michel Thomas Spanish course that he does. I have a copy as well as his French course and they are both excellent. No book learning or remembering to do if you follow his instructions. I had no knowledge of French but within a couple of weeks I was confident speaking to French tradesmen on the telephone!!!


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

Try Coffee Break Spanish - you can download it on to an Ipod or MP3 player and it's free. It build's the language step by step through 15 minute sessions and there are about 100 lessons. If you like it you can then pay for more material.

http://radiolingua.com/cbs-step-1

It can also be downloaded from iTunes as a podcast and I have burnt it to CD's to listen in the van.

I hope this is of some help.

Christine


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Would agree with the Michel Thomas guide. Just look on eBay and see how much these go for in comparison to other guides.
He really has been used by famous people , diplomatic services etc, and his style of learning is great. In a short time you get to understand a bit of the structure of the language without much effort.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

i bought michael thomas course 5 years ago before we lived in the canaries, try as i might i cannot get along with him, am i alone ??all i came away with was his irratating voice ringing in my ears saying do you want it ?can i hav it ??do you want it ?? do i need it ??? aagggggh !!! i even listened to him swallowing ugh ......


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I suppose it's always going to be a personal thing which one you prefer. Some great suggestions though, thanks all. For the time being I'm re-reading my text books from a course I did 9 (!!) years ago just to brush up. I'll have to ask my son about the Michael Thomas ones as he is in the diplomatic service, I think last time he was home he said he would be able to get me a course for (cough) free. If not then it'll be the library or amazon. Thanks again,
Steve.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

There's one on ebay with all cassettes £5.00 + £4.00 postage ends tomorrow.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks billym but I think I'm sorted now. Another member has very kindly offered to send me an SD card with 8 cd's worth on.
Thanks again to all for advice and suggestions, I just need to make sure I keep the motivation to follow this through and hammer home the basics of a beautiful language.
Steve.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Big big thanks to Bigfrank3 for supplying me with a full course of the Michael Thomas Spanish. Cheers Frank, MHF comes up trumps again.
Steve.


----------

